
J.J. Abrams reveals new Force Awakens teaser, details - BerislavLopac
http://arstechnica.com/the-multiverse/2015/04/j-j-abrams-reveals-new-force-awakens-teaser-details/
======
MCRed
OMG, I didn't realize it was December. I was assuming next May.

Going from the cinematography and art direction this movie seems to have more
in common with the original trilogy than the second trilogy. Which is great.
So much detail, such a "lived in" universe.

